# التاريخ الفرعونى وأثاره يشهدان للكتاب المقدس



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*لمصر فى الكتاب المقدس مكانة ذات قيمة بالغة, فهي مرتبطة بأحداث عديدة على مدي التاريخ, بدءاً من مجيء أبو الأنبياء أبونا إبراهيم, إلى مجيء العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر, والعجيب فى الأمر أن ذلك الأمر لم يحظ بالاهتمام اللائق من أي جهة فى مصر, سواء كانت علمانية أو كنيسية, لذا وجدت من اللائق, كمسيحي مصري, أن أحاول البحث فى التاريخ الفرعونى عن أحداث الكتاب المقدس التى لها علاقة بمصر, وعن الأثار التى تشهد لتلك الأحداث.
ومن أهم الأحداث التى وجدت أنها لابد أن يكون لها صدى فى تاريخ مصر هي: 
1- مجيء أبينا إبراهيم إلى مصر
2- مجيء يوسف البار إلى مصر والأحداث المرتبطة بذلك
3- ظهور كليم الله موسي النبي والأحداث المرتبطة بذلك .
ولبحث تلك المواضيع كان لابد لي من البحث عن زمن وقوع تلك الأحداث للرجوع لنفس الحقبة الزمنية من تاريخ مصر للعثور على تأثيرات ذلك الحدث على مصر آن ذاك.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

وحيث أننا بصدد التكلم بأسلوب أكاديمي, فلابد وأن يكون لنا مرجعية علمية تفرض نفسها على الجميع ليكون هناك يقين ومصداقية لما توصلنا إلية
كيفيه حساب الزمن
 من المعلوم أن السنة فى الكتاب المقدس نوعان:
1- سنة كتابية: ومنها السنة التى تكلم عنها سفر التكوين عند الحديث عن طوفان نوح, ومدتها 360 يوم 
2- سنة عبرية: وهي سنة قمرية وكانت تؤرخ بها الأحداث العبرية وعدد أيامها 354 يوم تقريبا أى تُعادل 97% من السنة الشمسية.
ولما كان ما نحن بصدد بحثه من أحداث يختص بالشعب العبري تم الأخذ بالاعتبار آن السنين المدونة فى الكتاب المقدس هى سنوات قمرية, وبتحويل تلك السنوات إلى سنوات شمسيه, وهى المستخدمة فى التأريخ, سنتمكن من حساب تواريخ أحداث الكتاب المقدس بالتقويم الشمسي, وذلك بتحويل السنوات القمرية لأيام وذلك بضربها فى 354 ثم يُقسم الناتج على 365.25 فنحصل على عدد السنوات الشمسية المعادلة للسنوات القمرية المذكورة فى الكتاب المُقدس .


----------



## suf_ch (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور لطرحك واتمنى ان تواصل الابحاث الكتابية

الرب يباركك

المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*1 – يذكر الكتاب المقدس فى 1مل 6 : 1 " وَعِنْدَمَا بَدَأَ سُلَيْمَانُ فِي بِنَاءِ هَيْكَلِ الرَّبِّ فِي الشَّهْرِ الثَّانِي، مِنَ السَّنَةِ الرَّابِعَةِ لِتَوَلِّيهِ عَرْشَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، كَانَ قَدِ انْقَضَى عَلَى خُرُوجِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ دِيَارِ مِصْرَ أَرْبَعُ مِئَةٍ وَثَمَانُونَ عَاماً. "
=480× 354 ÷ 365.25 = 465 سنة شمسية​وحيث أنه ثابت تاريخياً أنه شرع فى بناء الهيكل سنة 967 قبل الميلاد فيكون خروج العبرانيين من مصر قد تم سنة 
967 + 465 = 1432قبل الميلاد
2- فى خروج 12 – 40 يحدد الكتاب المقدس مدة غربة شعب إسرائيل فى مصر حيث يذكر "وَكَانَتْ مُدَّةُ غُرْبَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّتِي أَقَامُوهَا فِي مِصْرَ أَرْبَعَ مِئَةٍ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً "
وهي مدة  تُعادل 430 × 354 ÷ 365.25 = 417 سنة​وعليه يكون مجيء أبينا يعقوب إلى مصر قد تم سنه 1432 + 417 = 1849 قبل الميلاد
3- فى تكوين 47 : 9 يذكر السفر عمر أبينا يعقوب عند مجيئه لمصر "فَأَجَابَ يَعْقُوبُ فِرْعَوْنَ: «سَنَوَاتُ غُرْبَتِي مِئَةٌ وَثَلاَثُونَ سَنَةً، قَلِيلَةٌ وَشَاقَّةٌ، وَلَمْ تَبْلُغْ سِنِي غُرْبَةِ آبَائِي». "
وهي مدة تُعادل 130 ×  354 ÷ 365.25 = 126 سنة فتكون سنة مولده 
1849 + 126 = 1975 قبل الميلاد​4 
بإضافة عمر الإنسان عند مولد أبنه إلى سنة مولد ذلك الابن نحدد سنة مولد الأب, من ذلك فنحن نعلم الآن أن أبينا يعقوب ولد سنة 1975 ق. م ونعلم من الكتاب المقدس أن أبينا أسحق كان عمره ستون عاماً عندما أنجب أبينا يعقوب "تك 25 : 26 " ثُمَّ خَرَجَ أَخُوهُ وَيَدُهُ قَابِضَةٌ عَلَى عَقِبِ عِيسُو فَدَعَوْهُ يَعْقُوبَ. وَكَانَ إِسْحقُ فِي السِّتِّينَ مِنْ عُمْرِهِ عِنْدَمَا أَنْجَبَتْهُمَا لَهُ رِفْقَةُ. 
وهي مدة تُعادل 60 ×  354 ÷ 365.25 = 58 سنة
بهذا نحدد سنة مولد أبينا اسحق بإضافة سنين عمره عند مولد أبينا يعقوب إلى سنة مولد أبينا يعقوب، وعليه تكون سنة ميلاد أبينا أسحق
1975 + 58 = 2033 قبل الميلاد​5 
بالأسلوب السابق نحصل على تاريخ مولد أبينا إبراهيم, ففي تكوين 21 : 5 نعلم أن أبينا إبراهيم أنجب أسحق وله من العمر مائة سنة "وَكَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ قَدْ بَلَغَ الْماِئَةَ مِنْ عُمْرِهِ عِنْدَمَا وُلِدَ لَهُ إِسْحقُ" 
وهي مدة تُعادل 100 × 354 ÷ 365.25 = 98 سنة شمسيه, فتكون سنة ميلاد أبونا إبراهيم هي سنة 
2033 + 97 = سنة 2130 قبل الميلاد
6- وُلد موسي قبل خروج شعب إسرائيل من مصر سنة 1432 بثمانين سنة قمرية "وَكَانَ مُوسَى فِي الثَّمَانِينَ مِنْ عُمْرِهِ، وَهَرُونُ فِي الثَّالِثَةِ وَالثَّمَانِينَ، عِنْدَمَا خَاطَبَا فِرْعَوْنَ"
وهي مدة تُعادل 80 × 354 ÷ 365.25 = 77.5 سنة 
فتكون سنة مولد موسي = 1432 + 77.5 = 1510 قبل الميلاد تقريباً 
وولد هارون قبله بثلاث سنوات أي سنة 1513 قبل الميلاد تقريباً 
بعد هذه التحديدات نستطيع أن نبدأ دراسة الأحداث الإنجليلة الثلاث 
مجئ أبينا إبراهيم لمصر
تعيين يوسف البار مشيرا لفرعون
خروج العبرانيين من مصر*


----------



## mina_picasso (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*​*موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*1- مجيء أبينا إبراهيم إلى مصر​يبدأ الإنجيل فى ذكر مصر فى تكوين 12 : 10 " فيذكر الآتي :
 " وَعَمَّتْ تِلْكَ الْبِلاَدَ مَجَاعَةٌ، فَانْحَدَرَ أَبْرَامُ إِلَى مِصْرَ لِيَتَغَرَّبَ فِيهَا لأَنَّ الْمَجَاعَةَ كَانَتْ شَدِيدَةً فِي الأَرْضِ " .
ولد إبرام فى أور الكلدانيين هو وأخوته, وهم ناحور وهاران, وكذلك أبن أخيه لوط, وفى أور تزوج إبرام من ساراى شقيقته من أبيه، وأستقر فى حاران حتى دعاه الرب وقال له فى تكوين 12 - 1 
 " وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لأَبْرَامَ: «اتْرُكْ أَرْضَكَ وَعَشِيرَتَكَ وَبَيْتَ أَبِيكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُرِيكَ "  
فغادر إبرام حاران وله من له من العمر خمسه وسبعون سنه حسب ما ذُكر فى تكوين 12 : 4
 " فَارْتَحَلَ أَبْرَامُ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ الرَّبُّ، وَرَافَقَهُ لُوطٌ. وَكَانَ أَبْرَامُ فِي الْخَامِسَةِ وَالسَّبْعِينَ مِنْ عُمْرِهِ عِنْدَمَا غَادَرَ حَارَانَ " 
أي أنه ترك حاران سنة 2130 - 75 × 354 ÷ 365.25 = 2058 تقريبا
انطلق أبينا إبراهيم ومعه زوجته سارة وأبن أخيه لوط وكل النفوس التى له، وأثناء ترحاله استراح بمنطقه قرب دمشق, وما زالت توجد حتى الآن قرية تسمى " مسكن إبراهيم " بالقرب دمشق, ومن دمشق أخذ عبده الأمين "اليعازر الدمشقي" ثم استقر فى شكيم الكائنة في سهل مورة ثم انتقل إلى شرق بيت إيل حيث نصب خيامه بين بيت أيل ولحي .
اللجوء إلى مصر​بعد أن وصل أبينا إبراهيم جنوب بيت إيل حدث جوع فى الأرض فارتحل إلى مصر
من تكوين 16 : 16 نعلم أن أبينا إبراهيم أنجب إسماعيل من هاجر المصرية وعمره 86 سنه
" وَكَانَ أَبْرَامُ فِي السَّادِسَةِ وَالثَّمَانِينَ مِنْ عُمْرِهِ عِنْدَمَا وَلَدَتْ لَهُ هَاجَرُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ." . 
ومن تكوين 16 : 3 نعلم أن سارة أعطت هاجر لزوجها بعد أن أقاما فى أرض كنعان عشر سنوات من بعد تركهم لمصر
 " وَهَكَذَا بَعْدَ إِقَامَةِ عَشْرِ سَنَوَاتٍ فِي أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ، أَخَذَتْ سَارَايُ جَارِيَتَهَا الْمِصْرِيَّةَ هَاجَرَ وَأَعْطَتْهَا لِرَجُلِهَا أَبْرَامَ لِتَكُونَ زَوْجَةً لَهُ"

أي أنه أبينا إبراهيم رحل من حاران وعمره 75 سنه بحسب ما جاء فى تكوين 12 : 4 
" فَارْتَحَلَ أَبْرَامُ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ الرَّبُّ، وَرَافَقَهُ لُوطٌ. وَكَانَ أَبْرَامُ فِي الْخَامِسَةِ وَالسَّبْعِينَ مِنْ عُمْرِهِ عِنْدَمَا غَادَرَ حَارَانَ " 
ثم جاء مصر وعاد منها إلى أرض كنعان حيث مكث عشر سنوات ثم تزوج هاجر وأنجب منها إسماعيل وعمره 86 سنه. وعليه يكون أبينا إبراهيم قد غادر مصر وعمره 75 سنه، أى أنه لم يمكث بها سوى شهور معدودة ولا تزيد عن سنة وأنه جاءها وغادرها فى نفس العام تقريبا
سنة مجيء أبنا إبراهيم مصر​ وُلد أبينا إبراهيم سنة 2130 ق. م كما ذكرنا سابقا, وحيث أنه جاء مصر وله من العمر 75 سنه قمرية تُعادل تقريباً
 75 ×  354 ÷ 365.25 = 72 سنة شمسية
فيكون بذلك قد أتي مصر سنة 2130 – 72 = 2058 أو 2057 ق . م​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*ووصف تكوين 12 : 11 – 20 موجز لتلك الزيارة فقال : 
" وَمَا إِنِ اقْتَرَبَ مِنْ تُخُومِ مِصْرَ حَتَّى قَالَ لِزَوْجَتِهِ سَارَايَ: «أَنَا أَعْرِفُ أَنَّكِ امْرَأَةٌ جَمِيلَةٌ، فَمَا إِنْ يَرَاكِ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ حَتَّى يَقُولُوا: هَذِهِ هِيَ زَوْجَتُهُ فَيَقْتُلُونَنِي وَيَسْتَحْيُونَكِ. لِذَلِكَ قُولِي إِنَّكِ أُخْتِي، فَيُحْسِنُوا مُعَامَلَتِي مِنْ أَجْلِكِ وَتَنْجُوَ حَيَاتِي بِفَضْلِكِ». وَلَمَّا اقْتَرَبَ أَبْرَامُ مِنْ مِصْرَ  اسْتَرْعَى جَمَالُ سَارَايَ أَنْظَارَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ، وَشَاهَدَهَا أَيْضاً رُؤَسَاءُ فِرْعَوْنَ فَأَشَادُوا بِهَا أَمَامَهُ. فَأُخِذَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ إِلَى بَيْتِ فِرْعَوْنَ. فَأَحْسَنَ إِلَى أَبْرَامَ بِسَبَبِهَا وَأَجْزَلَ لَهُ الْعَطَاءَ مِنَ الْغَنَمِ وَالْبَقَرِ وَالْحَمِيرِ وَالْعَبِيدِ وَالإِمَاءِ وَالأُتُنِ وَالْجِمَالِ. وَلَكِنَّ الرَّبَّ ابْتَلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَهْلَهُ بِبَلاَيَا عَظِيمَةٍ بِسَبَبِ سَارَايَ زَوْجَةِ أَبْرَامَ. فَاسْتَدْعَى فِرْعَوْنُ أَبْرَامَ وَسَأَلَهُ: «مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ بِي؟ لِمَاذَا لَمْ تُخْبِرْنِي أَنَّهَا زَوْجَتُكَ؟ وَلِمَاذَا ادَّعَيْتَ أَنَّهَا أُخْتُكَ حَتَّى أَخَذْتُهَا لِتَكُونَ زَوْجَةً لِي؟ وَالآنَ هَا هِيَ زَوْجَتُكَ، خُذْهَا وَامْضِ فِي طَرِيقِكَ». وَأَوْصَى فِرْعَوْنُ رِجَالَهُ بِأَبْرَامَ، فَشَيَّعُوهُ وَامْرَأَتَهُ وَكُلَّ مَا كَانَ يَمْلِكُ "

فمن هو فرعون مصر أثناء الزيارة, وماذا قال التاريخ الفرعونى عن ذلك الحدث *


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*من هو فرعون مصر أثناء الزيارة :- اعتمدت فى دراستي لتاريخ مصر الفرعوني على خمسة مصادر تاريخية رئيسية هى 
1-تاريخ مصر القديمة, للعلامة سليم حسن
2-تاريخ مصر من أقدم العصور إلى الفتح الفارسي للأستاذ جيمس برستد, ترجمة الدكتور حسن كمال.
3-مصر الفرعونية, تأليف أحمد فخري
4-الحياة أيام الفراعنة, تأليف ت . ج . جيمس, ترجمة د. أحمد زهير
5-مواقع متعددة على الانترنت 
وبدراسة تاريخ مصر فى زمن مجئ أبينا إبراهيم سنة 2058 قبل الميلاد كما حددتها سلفاً نجد أن تلك الزيارة قد حدثت أثناء حكم فراعنة الأسرة الحادية عشر, وهؤلاء الفراعنة هم : 
إنتف الأول 
إنتف الثاني
إنتف الثالث
منتوحتب الأول
منتوحتب الثاني
منتوحتب الثالث
سنوسرت وآخرون
منتوحتب الرابع
منتوحتب الخامس*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*وبدراسة حياة وأحداث حياة وسنوات حكم فراعنة تلك الأسرة نستطيع أن نؤكد أن مجيء أبينا إبراهيم قد حدث أثناء فترة حكم منتوحتب الثاني 
ويُعتبر منتوحتب الثاني من أهم فراعنة الأسرة الحادية عشر ونستطيع أن نحدد أن الزيارة حدثت بالتحديد فى السنة الأربعون من حكمه التى استمرت واحد وخمسون سنة وذلك للأسباب الآتية :- 
1 - حدوث مجاعة فى بلاد حوض البحر الأبيض فى تلك الفترة .
2- وفاة كل زوجات فرعون وأبنته ومحظياته فى وقت واحد أدت إلى قيامه بتعديل مدفنه ومعبده الجنائزي ليدفن أهل بيته. 
3- قيامه بزيارة لمنطقه تسمى جبل السلسلة  تقع جنوب أدفو وتُسمي " شط الرجال "  وصنع هناك لوحه مازالت محيره لعلماء التاريخ الفرعوني
4 - أصبح هذا المكان " شط الرجال " مزار ديني يُحج إليه على مدا ر أزمنة الآسرات من الأسرة الحادية عشر حتى الأسرة الثامنة عشر, وتلك الفترة هي نفس الفترة التى أمضاها شعب إسرائيل فى مصر .*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*أولاً بالنسبة للمجاعة​كشفت بعض رسائل أحد كهنة أمون يُدعي "حقا نخت " عن مجاعة حدثت فى البلاد فى زمن حكم منتوحتب الثاني وإن كانت لم تؤثر فى مصر كثيرا بسبب نظام تخزين الحبوب الذي كان معمول به فى تلك الفترة, وكان ذلك الكاهن يمتلك مزرعتان فى شمال البلاد، وكان عليه أن يترك منزله وأهله لإدارة شئون مزرعتيه وقد ترك لنا ذلك الكاهن رسالة موجهه لأبنه الأكبر يقول له فيها : " كيف حالكم فى معيشتكم ورفاهيتكم وصحتكم، لا تقلقوا على فأنى حي وبخير. إنكم أشبه بمن يأكل حتى يشبع ويغمض عينيه، بينما يموت الناس جوعاً فى البلاد، لقد نزلت إلى الجنوب وحصلت على مؤنه لكم بقدر ما استطعت، أليس النيل منخفضا جدا، حسنا فقد جاءنا المحصول معقول رغم ذلك، كونوا صابرين فأني كما ترون تمكنت من إعالتكم حتى اليوم . ... ... .. . . . . . إن نصف الحياة خير من الموت الكامل . . .. . .. . . . .. .. لقد أخذوا يأكلون النساء والرجال هنا, لا يوجد أحد فى أى مكان يحصل على مثل المؤن التى تحصلون عليها، يجب أن تدبروا أنفسكم حتى أجيء فأنى سأقضي شهور الصيف هنا ".
وفى موضع آخر فى نفس الخطاب يستطرد قائلاً : " أعطوا المؤن إلى رجالي فقط عندما يقومون بالعمل، ضعوا ذلك فى أذهانكم، وأعدوا كل ما تستطيعون إعداده من الأرض واحرثوها ولا تكفوا عن العمل . . . . . . .. . ما أسعدكم لأنى أعولكم . "
وفى خطاب كتبه أحد أمراء إحدى المقاطعات يقول فيه " كنت أجلب المأكولات والأغذية إلى جبلين مدة سنين القحط لما بلغ عدد الجياع أربعمائة نسمه، ولم أغتصب أبنه رجل ولا حقله، ربيت عشرة قطعان من الغنم وجعلت كل قطيع تحت أداره رجل خاص، وربيت قطيعان من البهائم، وقطيعا من الحمير، وأكثرت من تربيه الحيوانات الصغيرة على اختلاف أنواعها، بنيت ثلاثين سفينة، ثم أعقبتها بثلاثين أخرى، ولما حصلت الكفاية لمدينة جيلين أرسلت الإعانة إلى "إسنا" و"تيفيوم" وهكذا ساعد إقليم طيبه مدينه جبلين بالإعانات فم تعد بحاجة إلى مساعدة الأقسام الأخرى " 
وفى خطاب ثالث ذكر أحد حكام مقاطعه من مقاطعات الجنوب " أنى لم أسئ معامله أبنه رجل من القوم، ولم أظلم أرمله، ولم أمتهن فلاحا، لم أطرد راعيا، لم أسخر فى أشغالي عمالا بلا أجر، وبذلك زالت الكآبة من قسمي، وانعدم الجوع وقت حياتي، ولما حدث فى زمني القحط اجتهدت فى زرع أرض قسمي حتى أخر حدوده الجنوبية والشمالية، وأطعمت سكانه فلم يجوع منهم أحد، وكنت معطياً العطاء للأرملة والمتزوجة وللكبير والصغير، ولما وافت زيادة النيل أخذ كل واحد محصول أرضه ولم أخذ منه شيئا " 
وفى خطاب أخر نجد الآتي : " كان عندى كثير من الحبوب ولما حدثت المجاعة فى قسمي وزعت الحبوب بمكيال  "خا" و "حكت"، وسمحت لكل فرد أن يجلب لنفسه الحبوب، وكذا الزوجات والأرامل والأبناء، وسددت كل نقص لم يكن مستوفياً منذ عهد آبائي، وأكثرت من قطعان الغنم فى المراعى، حتى اصبح لكل رجل عدة أغنام، وكان البقر يلد أثنين فى كل مره فصار بين صغاره كثير من العجول " *


----------



## مورا مارون (25 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## fteriiz (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع جميل جدا جدا  اريد تكملة الموضوع و شكرا 
    ربنا موجود


----------



## fteriiz (25 ديسمبر 2008)

نصلي للا خوكي و يدخله الرب يسوع في فردوس النعيم
  ربنا موجود


----------



## fteriiz (25 ديسمبر 2008)

:smi102::11_9_10[1]::smi106:





fteriiz قال:


> نصلي للا خوكي و يدخله الرب يسوع في فردوس النعيم
> ربنا موجود


----------



## fteriiz (25 ديسمبر 2008)

:11_1_211v::01EDE7~120::15_3_36[1]:





مورا مارون قال:


>


----------



## fteriiz (25 ديسمبر 2008)

:Love_Letter_Send::smile01:big29::11:





مورا مارون قال:


>


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*ثانيا : وفاة أهل بيت فرعون وتعديل هيكله الجنائزي​فى العام التاسع والثلاثون من حكم منتوحتب الثاني قام بتعديل هيكله الجنائزي بأن أضاف مقابر إضافية لأمه ولزوجاته ولأبنته وكذلك لمحظياتة ولبعض الراقصات، مما نفهم منه حدوث أمر غير عادى أدى إلى وفاة هذا الجمع من النساء دفعه واحدة، ومما يُفهم منه أيضاُ ولعه بالنساء حتى أنه أقتنى خمس زوجات، بخلاف محظياته اللاتي بلغن حوالي الثلاثين محظية واللاتي دفنهن فى هيكله الجنائزي وهذا أمر لم يحدث فى تاريخ الفراعنة أن دفن الغرباء فى مقبرة فرعون. 
أما زوجات منتوحتب الخمس فهن 1- هنهنيت 2-كيسيت 3- كاويت 4 - ساده 5 – عاشيت, وأبنته تدعى ماييت. وقد تلاحظ أن الملكة عاشيت قد توفت وهى دون الثالثة والعشرين من العمر، كما نلاحظ أن صانع توابيت كل من الملكة كاويت وعاشيت هو صانع واحد. ومن ذلك نتيقن حدوث كارثة أدت إلى وفاة هذا العدد من النساء فى أسرة منتوحتب فى وقت واحد بما فيهم الملكة عاشيت التى توفت دون الثالثة والعشرون سنه كما أخبرتنا المومياء التى تخصها والمحفوظة بالمتحف المصري.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*ثالثاً : زيارة منطقه شط الرجال​تعد تلك الزيارة أحد الألغاز الفرعونية التى مازالت محل جدل وخلاف بين علماء التاريخ الفرعوني, ومنطقة شط الرجال هذه عبارة عن وادي صغير يقع على حافة الصحراء الغربية وعلى بعد35 كم جنوب أدفو وعلى بعد أربعة كيلومتر شمال جبال السلسلة. يعود تاريخ استيطان تلك المنطقة إلى عصور ما قبل التاريخ إذ يوجد بها نقوش ومناظر لقطعان من الزراف والغزلان مع تواجد فيل ونعامه. أما النقوش فقد كتبت بلغه غير معلومة ولم يستطع أحد حل رموزها. وهذه النقوش والصور تشبه تلك التى اكتشفت فى كهوف ما قبل التاريخ. وقد أثبتت الأبحاث الجيولوجية أن تلك المنطقة كانت بحيرة ماء عذب وقد جفت لأسباب مجهولة. وقد قام منتوحتب بنحت لوحه فوق تلك النقوش مما يوحي بوجود علاقة بين الزيارة وبين نقوش ما قبل التاريخ تلك.
أما لوحة منتوحتب فهي عبارة عن لوحه مرسوم بها أربع أشخاص، أكبرهم رسم بالحجم الطبيعي وكُتب أمام وجهه " حور موحد القطرين عاش مخلداً " وخلفه رسمت آمراه على رأسها رسم طائر العقاب وتحمل فى إحدى يديها عصا وفى الأخرى زهرة البشنين وكتب فوقها " أم الملك التى يحبها أعح "وأعح هو أحد آلهة الفراعنة، وأمام فرعون رُسم شخصان الأول منهم لرجل يرتدى زي الملوك وكُتب فوقه " الوالد المقدس المحبوب من الملك أبن الشمس عاش مخلدا " أما الشخص الرابع فهو " خيتى" مدير الخزانة الشمالية وحامل الختم. 
وعلى بعد حوالي أربع أمتار غرب تلك اللوحة عُملت لوحه أخرى لفرعون وخيتى فقط مما يوحي برحيل المرأة والرجل ذو الزي الملوكي.
وقد أختلف العلماء فى تحديد هوية ذلك الرجل وتلك المرأة، وقد قيل عن المرأة الآتي
1- أن تكون زوجة فرعون وأم أبنه ولكن هذا الرأي ينفيه أن جميع زوجات فرعون كن قد توفين قبل الزيارة، ثم آن المكتوب هو أم الملك وليس زوجته.
2- أن تكون إحدى محظيات والد فرعون, لكن ما الذى يدعو إلى أن يرسمها فى لوحه ملكيه ويدعوها أم الملك 
3- إن تكون أم فرعون فعلا. ولكن المعلوم أنها توفت قبل تلك الزيارة وقام بدفنها فى مقبرته بعد تعديلها.
وهكذا لم يصل العلماء لتحديد هويتها ولا معرفة سبب تواجدها مع فرعون بتلك المنطقة النائية. أما الرجل الذى سمى بالوالد المقدس، فقد قيل عنه :-
1- أمير نوبي تقابل مع فرعون فى تلك المنطقة, ولكن لا يمكن آن يُدعى أمير نوبي بابن الشمس ولا أن يرتدى زي الملوك
2- قال عنه بريستد أنه الفرعون السابق لفرعون ولكن ثبت أن الفرعون السابق لمنتوحتب هو والده وإنه توفى قبل أن يتولى منتوحتب العرش.
3- قال عنه فنديه أنه أحد الفراعنة المتوفين قبل منتوحتب ولكن ما الذى يدعو إلى رسمه وخاصة أن فراعنة تلك الأسرة لم يؤله منهم أحد.
4- قال عنه "ماسبيرو" أنه إنتف أبن منتوحتب ولكن الرجل المرسوم رسم بزي الملوك وليس بزي ولى العهد، ثم أن منتوحتب لم يجعل من أبنه شريكاً معه فى الحكم أثناء حياته. كما انه لقب بالوالد المقدس وهكذا لم يستطع أحد أن يحدد هوية لا الرجل ولا المرأة المرسومان فى تلك اللوحة ولكن يمكن الجزم بان الرجل هو أبينا إبراهيم وأن المرأة هى سارة وذلك للأسباب الآتية : 
1- أن تلك المنطقة أصبحت فى العهود التالية مزارا ومكان يُحج إليه طوال فترة تواجد بنى إسرائيل فى مصر. لأنه قد وجدت عدة نقوش فى تلك المنطقة لزوار أتوا لزيارتها ودونوا تواريخ تعود لفترات الأسر من الأسرة الثانية عشر حتى الأسرة الثامنة عشر, وأن أحدث تاريخ نقش كتبه الزوار كان فى عهد تحتمس الثاني وهو الفرعون الذى هرب موسى من وجهه كما سنبين ذلك لاحقا. وذلك يعنى إنه تم تقديس ذلك الموضع الصحراوي فى نفس فترة تواجد العبرانيين فى مصر, بل قد أقام بعض الزوار مقابر لهم بالقرب من تلك المنطقة وعلى رأس هؤلاء سنموت, ذلك الرجل الذى كان اليد اليمنى لحتشبسوت والذي لابد أنه كان أحد العبرانيين اللذين كانوا يقطنون قصر فرعون والذي ستبين دراستنا هذه أنه موسى نفسه, فقد شيد هذا الرجل مقبرتين إحداهما فى الدير البحري والأخرى فى شط الرجال وإن كان لم يدفن فى أى منهما, لأنه كان من الخارجين مع بنى إسرائيل من مصر.
ثم لماذا حضر فى تلك الزيارة "خيتى" وهو مدير الخزانة الشمالية, أى الوجه البحري ؟ لماذا لم يحضر مدير الخزانة الجنوبية والذي يعمل فى مقر فرعون والمفروض أن يكون قريباً لفرعون أكثر من مدير الخزانة الشمالية إلا إذا كان هو الشخص الذى أحضر سارة إلى فرعون عند وصولهم الحدود الشرقية الشمالية لمصر.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*ومن سياق ما سبق يمكن ربط الأحداث  كالأتي

عند زيارة أبينا إبراهيم لمصر دخلها من حدودها الشرقية، فكان لابد له أن يستعلم عن ملك تلك البلاد فعرف عن فرعون مصر بولعه بالنساء وخاصة الجميلات منهن، وعرف أنه من الممكن أن يقتله لكى يتزوجها. لذا كان اتفاقه مع سارة بأن تُدعى أخته. (تك 12 : 11 - 12 " وَحَدَثَ لَمَّا قَرُبَ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مِصْرَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لِسَارَايَ امْرَأَتِهِ: "إِنِّي قَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكِ امْرَأَةٌ حَسَنَةُ الْمَنْظَرِ. فَيَكُونُ إِذَا رَآكِ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: هَذِهِ امْرَأَتُهُ. فَيَقْتُلُونَنِي وَيَسْتَبْقُونَكِ.")
لما وصل إبرآم إلى العاصمة الشمالية للبلاد دخل إلى مسئولي إدارة البلاد ليستأذنهم فى الاستقرار فى أرضهم حتى تنتهي المجاعة التى تسود بلاده، فمثل أمام خيتي حامل ختم فرعون ووزير المنطقة الشمالي الذى بهره جمال سارة ووجدها فرصه للتقرب إلى فرعون، فسأل إبرأم عن المرأة التى ترافقه، فاخبره أنها أخته، فسعد خيتى بذلك وسافر فورا إلى طيبه مقر فرعون ليخبره عن الجمال الباهر الذى تتميز به تلك المرأة العبرانية. (تك 12 : 15 "وَشَاهَدَهَا أَيْضاً رُؤَسَاءُ فِرْعَوْنَ فَأَشَادُوا بِهَا أَمَامَهُ. فَأُخِذَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ إِلَى بَيْتِ فِرْعَوْنَ")
أمر فرعون بأن يمثل الرجل وأخته فورا أمامه، فجئ بإبرام وسارة أمام فرعون، فبُهر فرعون بجمال سارة وطلب من إبراهيم أن يزوجها له وانه سيجزل له العطاء مقابل ذلك. ( تك 12 : 16 " فَأَحْسَنَ إِلَى أَبْرَامَ بِسَبَبِهَا وَأَجْزَلَ لَهُ الْعَطَاءَ مِنَ الْغَنَمِ وَالْبَقَرِ وَالْحَمِيرِ وَالْعَبِيدِ وَالإِمَاءِ وَالأُتُنِ وَالْجِمَالِ.")
فذهل إبرام ولم يدر بماذا يجيب، ولم ينتظر فرعون الإجابة بل أمر بأخذ المرأة إلى قصر نساءه لأعدادها للزفاف، أما إبرأم فصرفه بعد أن أجزل له العطاء.
ذهبت سارة الجميلة إلى قصر فرعون مذهولة، فماذا عساها أن تفعل؟ ظلت تبكى والوصيفات فى حيره من أمرها ويسألونها " فيم بكائك وأنت ستزفين إلى فرعون مصر؟ أتحبين رجل أخر؟" ولم تدر سارة بماذا تجيب، فأما أن تزف إلى فرعون أو يُقتل زوجها الحبيب بسببها. وبينما سارة فى همومها تلك وفى خوف عظيم، إذ كيف تعطى نفسها لذلك الرجل وهى متزوجه من رجلها إبرأم الذى تحبه، فأخذت تدعو الرب الذى دعا زوجها ليترك أرضه وعشيرته ليأتى به إلى كنعان وتسأله كيف يا رب أفعل هذا الأمر ؟ وكيف تتركني يا زوجي الحبيب لذلك الرجل، كيف تقول عنى أنى أختك، ها أنا أسيره فى حجرته لأزف إليه فى تلك الليلة، فماذا أفعل يا إلهى. وبينما هى فى حيرتها إذ بجلبه فى القصر، والصراخ يملئ أركان المكان، ماذا جرى ؟ فسألت الوصيفات اللاتي أمرهن فرعون بتزيين الزوجة الجديدة وبإعدادها للزفاف، لماذا هذا الصراخ والعويل الذى يملئ القصر؟
أسرعن الوصيفات بالخروج لاستجلاء الأمر، وبعد فتره عاد البعض منهم وهن باكيات، فسألتهم سارة : فيما البكاء والنواح ؟ فكانت الإجابة المذهلة : " أن جميع نساء فرعون قد توفين، بما فيهم الملكة "عاشيت" الملكة المحبوبة الصغيرة التى لا يتجاوز عمرها الثالثة والعشرين سنه. بل أيضاً المحظيات اللاتي يتجاوز عددهن الثلاثين محظية والراقصات أيضاً، لقد توفين جميعا ( تك 12 : 17 " 17 وَلَكِنَّ الرَّبَّ ابْتَلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَهْلَهُ بِبَلاَيَا عَظِيمَةٍ بِسَبَبِ سَارَايَ زَوْجَةِ أَبْرَامَ.")
جفلت سارة من تلك الأخبار المزعجة، وأيقنت أن الرب قد فعل ذلك بفرعون من أجلها، وإنها فى حمايته. أما فرعون فقد أرتعب من هول الكارثة التى حلت ببيته، أن الأمر لا يبدوا طبيعيا، فلم يكن أحد فى القصر مريضا، واستدعى مشيرينه وكهنة المعبد وصرخ " كيف يحدث هذا الأمر ؟ وكيف تموت جميع زوجاتي وابنتي بل وأيضاً محظياتي، لابد أن فى الأمر مؤامرة، ثم أن الزوجة الجديدة هى الوحيدة التى نجت من هذا الموت، لماذا ؟ لابد أنه فى الأمر مؤامرة، لابد أن الأعداء قد أرسلوها هى ومن معها ليقتلوني أنا وأهل بيتى ليستولوا على الحكم ، لابد أنها وذلك الرجل من قتلوا نسائي بسحرهما أو بقوة الآلهة التى يعبدونها، لابد من استدعائهما والتحقيق معهما .
فاستدعي سارة وإبرآم للمثول أمام فرعون، فذهبا بكل ثقة فى ربهما الذى أنقذ سارة من يد فرعون وفعل به هذا من أجلها، وصلا إلى مجلس فرعون، كان شاحباً، مرتبكاً، خائفاً، فسألهما بكل حده. " كيف تجرءون وتتسببون فى موت كل بيتى ؟ " فأجابت سارة بكل حكمه واتزان : " إن الرب إلهى هو الذى فعل بك ذلك لأنك آخذتني لأكون لك زوجه وأنا زوجه لذلك الرجل المدعو إبرأم . ذُهل فرعون وصرخ : لقد سألت الرجل وأخبرني أنك أخته، لماذا لم يخبرني أنك امرأته ( تك 12 : 18 – 19 " فَاسْتَدْعَى فِرْعَوْنُ أَبْرَامَ وَسَأَلَهُ: «مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ بِي؟ لِمَاذَا لَمْ تُخْبِرْنِي أَنَّهَا زَوْجَتُكَ؟ وَلِمَاذَا ادَّعَيْتَ أَنَّهَا أُخْتُكَ حَتَّى أَخَذْتُهَا لِتَكُونَ زَوْجَةً لِي؟ ..... " ) . فأجاب إبرآم فرعون وقال : " لقد خشيت يا سيدي أن تقتلني من أجلها، وهى حقاً أختي من أبى وكذلك زوجتي. ولكن ألهى الذى أعبده هو الذى حماها.
وكان لابد لفرعون أن يستعلم عن ذلك الإله الذى فعل ببيته ذلك. وخاف أن يسئ لا للرجل ولا لزوجته ولا للجمع الذى كان معه, وكيف يفعل وقد رأى قوة إلههم. ولكنه جلس أليه يسأله عن ذلك الإله، فأخبره إبرام عن الرب وعن أخبار آبائه وعن نوح وأبنائه، والطوفان وكيف نجاهم الرب منه. وعن أبناء عمومته أبناء مصرايم أبناء حام الذين جاءوا مصر واستوطنوا جنوب مصر, وأن منهم كهنة مصر  وكيف كان نزولهم بمنطقة جبال السلسلة. 
لذا طلب فرعون بتسمية ذلك الموضع بـ " شط الرجال "  وذهب مع إبرام لزيارة ذلك الوضع، فذهب فرعون وخيتى وإبرام وسارة لجبال السلسلة فوجدوا نقوش لبني مصرايم على الصخور غرب النيل، وعاد فرعون وحاشيته من جبال السلسلة وأطلق إبرام وكل جماعته ليعودا إلى أرضهم. ( تك 12 : 19 – 20 " ........ وَالآنَ هَا هِيَ زَوْجَتُكَ، خُذْهَا وَامْضِ فِي طَرِيقِكَ». وَأَوْصَى فِرْعَوْنُ رِجَالَهُ بِأَبْرَامَ، فَشَيَّعُوهُ وَامْرَأَتَهُ وَكُلَّ مَا كَانَ يَمْلِكُ") قص أبينا إبراهيم تلك الزيارة لأبنائه وأحفاده. وكان ذلك الموضع معلوما لأبنائه وأحفاده لأن أبينا إبراهيم عاصر مولد حفيده يعقوب وعاش معه أربعة عشر سنه، وحفظ يعقوب فى نفسه هذه القصة التى أخبره به جده إبراهيم ونقلها لأولاده. لذا أصبح ذلك الموضع مزار ليعقوب ولنسله أثناء فترة غربتهم فى مصر والتى امتدت لأربعمائة وثلاثون سنه *


----------



## mero_engel (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل والمتكامل *
*ربنا يبارك مجهودك الجميل مشيل*​


----------



## geegoo (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع رائع رائع ....*
*ربنا يباركك اكثر و اكثر ...*
*منتظر المزيد ان شاء الرب و عشنا ...*​


----------



## fteriiz (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع جميل جدا نريد المزيد 0 ربنا   موجود


----------



## fteriiz (26 ديسمبر 2008)

:66::story::ab4:





fteriiz قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا نريد المزيد 0 ربنا   موجود


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*نقش فرعوني فى مقبرة "خنوم حوتب " وهو من أمراء الأسرة الحادية عشر فى منطقة بنى حسن بأسيوط, فى الجزء الأيسر من النقش يظهر وزن إيرادات الأموال, وفى الجزء الأوسط يتم تدوين مقادير الحبوب التى يتم تخزينها لأجل المجاعة, وفى الجزء الأيمن يقوم العمال بنقل الحبوب إلى مخازن الحبوب لاستخدامها فى زمن القحط*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*لوحة شط الرجال ويظهر فيها أبينا إبراهيم وسارة ومنتوحتب الثاني والوزير خيتى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*متابع

موضوع أكاديمي يستحق إعلانه ومناقشته على أعلى المستويات الكنيسية والعلمية *


----------



## SALVATION (26 ديسمبر 2008)

_تسلم ايدك اخى ميشيل
ويسوع يقويك على الدوام
ريبارك حياتك​_


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*يوسف البار​" وَذَكَرَ اللهُ رَاحِيلَ وَاسْتَجَابَ لَهَا وَفَتَحَ رَحِمَهَا، فَحَمَلَتْ وَأَنْجَبَتِ ابْناً وَقَالَتْ: «قَدَ نَزَعَ اللهُ عَنِّي عَارِي». وَدَعَتْهُ يُوسُفَ (وَمَعْنَاهُ يَزِيدُ) قَائِلَةً: «لِيَزِدْنِي الرَّبُّ ابْناً آخَرَ»." ( تك 30 : 22 – 24 )

زمن مولد يوسف البار​
1- من تكوين 41 : 46 نعلم أن يوسف البار كان فى الثلاثين من عمره عندما فسر حلم فرعون
 وَكَانَ يُوسُفُ فِي الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنْ عُمْرِهِ عِنْدَمَا مَثَلَ أَمَامَ فِرْعَوْنَ مَلِكِ مِصْرَ. وَبَعْدَ أَنْ خَرَجَ مِنْ حَضْرَةِ فِرْعَوْنَ شَرَعَ يَجُولُ فِي جَمِيعِ أَرْجَاءِ الْبِلاَدِ. وكان ذلك فى السنة الثانية من المجاعة
2- بدأت سنوات الرخاء السبع من العام التالي, أي كان يوسف البار فى الواحدة والثلاثين من العمر حينئذ  
3- استمرت سنوات الرخاء سبع سنين وفى نهايتها وصل يوسف البار إلى الثامنة والثلاثين 
4- بدأت سنوات القحط فى العام التالي أي ويوسف فى التاسعة والثلاثين
5- فى سنة القحط الثانية جاء أبينا يعقوب إلى مصر,, وكان يوسف البار بهذا يكون فى الأربعين من العمر, بينما كان أبينا يعقوب فى الثلاثين بعد المائة من العمر كما جاء فى تكوين 47 : 9 
فَأَجَابَ يَعْقُوبُ فِرْعَوْنَ: «سَنَوَاتُ غُرْبَتِي مِئَةٌ وَثَلاَثُونَ سَنَةً، قَلِيلَةٌ وَشَاقَّةٌ، وَلَمْ تَبْلُغْ سِنِي غُرْبَةِ آبَائِي». 
6- أي أن أبينا يعقوب أنجب يوسف وهو فى التسعين من العمر = 90× 354 ÷ 365.25 = 87 سنة تقريبا 
7- وحيث أننا توصلنا إلى أن أبينا يعقوب وُلد سنة 1975 ق. م 
8- وعليه يكون يوسف ولد سنة 1975 – 87 = 1888
9- جاء يوسف مصر وله من العمر سبعة عشر عام حسب ما جاء فى تكوين 37 : 2 
إِذْ كَانَ يُوسُفُ غُلاَماً فِي السَّابِعَةَ عَشْرَةَ مِنْ عُمْرِهِ، رَاحَ يَرْعَى الْغَنَمَ مَعَ إِخْوَتِهِ أَبْنَاءِ بِلْهَةَ وَزِلْفَةَ زَوْجَتَيْ أَبِيهِ، فَأَبْلَغَ يُوسُفُ أَبَاهُ بِنَمِيمَتِهِمِ الرَّدِيئَةِ" 
10- فتكون سنة مجيء يوسف إلي مصر سنة 1888 – 17 = 1871
11- والسنة الثانية  للمجاعة هي سنة مجئ أبينا يعقوب لمصر وكما بينا سابقا فهي سنة 1849 ق.م
12- وعليه يكون يوسف قد جاء فى عهد سنوسرت الثالث  وعاصر أمنحات الثالث*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*فراعنة الأسرة الثانية عشر​
أمنحات الأول 2000 : 1970
سنوسرت الأول 1980 : 1936
أمنحات الثاني  1938 : 1903
سنوسرت الثاني  1906 : 1883
سنوسرت الثالث  1887 : 1849
أمنحات الثالث  1849 : 1801
أمنحات الرابع  1801 : 1792
سوبك نفرو  1792 : 1787*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*



النقش الذى بأعلى هو منظر منقوش بمقبرة خنوم حتب الثاني نقش فى العام السادس من حكم سنوسرت الثاني وهو يبين "خنوم حتب " يستقبل جماعه من الأسيويين يبلغ عددهم 37 فرد، ورئيس هذه المجموعة يسمى " أبيشاى" ويحمل لقب "حقا خاست " والتى معناها " حاكم البلاد الأجنبية " وهذا التعبير هو نفس التعيير الذى لقب به الآسيويين الذين احتلوا مصر وعرفوا بأسم " الهكسوس ". 
وأسم أبيشاى هو أسم عبراني والدليل على ذلك إننا نجده فى أسماء بنى إسرائيل نجده فى 2 صم  23 : 18 " وَكَانَ أَبِيشَايُ أَخُو يُوآبَ وَابْنُ صُرُويَّةَ رَئِيسَ ثَلاَثَةٍ أَيْضاً. هَذَا جَابَهَ بِرُمْحِهِ ثَلاَثَ مِئَةٍ وَقَتَلَهُمْ، فَذَاعَتْ شُهْرَتُهُ بَيْنَ الثَّلاَثَةِ، "  ومعنى أسمه " أبى يسى" وهو أسم ابن صروية أخت داود . والرسم يبين أنهم يرتدون الملابس الملونة الجميلة، وهذا النقش يبين قوافل التجار الساميين التى كانت تنقل التوابل وخلافه من بلاد ما بين النهرين إلى مصر ومما يدلل على توالى قوافل التجار من أسيا إلى مصر سواء كانت هذه القوافل إسماعيلية أو عبرانية. وهكذا نجد توافق بين أحداث الكتاب المقدس والنقوش الفرعونية.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*وقد ساد علماء التاريخ فكر أن مجيء يوسف إلى مصر حدث أثناء احتلال الهكسوس لمصر، لذلك رحب به فرعون لانتمائه لأصول سامية أسيوية مثله وأنه بجلاء الهكسوس عن مصر اضطهد المصريين بنى إسرائيل، وهذا فكر غير سليم لسبب بسيط وهو أن الكتاب يذكر أن يوسف أنقذ جميع بلاد مصر من المجاعة شمالها وجنوبها أي أنه كانت لفرعون السيطرة على مصر بأكملها وهذا لا ينطبق على وضع مصر أبان حكم الهكسوس حيث أنهم كانوا يسيطرون على شمال البلاد فقط. بل إن العكس هو الصحيح, وهو إن العبرانيين سمحوا بنزوح وهجرات سامية إلى مصر وكانت البداية هى نزوح الأدوميين أبناء عيسو كما سنبين ذلك فيما بعد. 
وكما جاء فى تكوين 41 : 45 فقد أعطى فرعون ليوسف اسما فرعونيا وهو " صفنات فعنيح" " وَدَعَا فِرْعَوْنُ اسْمَ يُوسُفَ صَفْنَاتَ فَعْنِيحَ " وَمَعْنَاهُ بِالْمِصْرِيَّةِ الْقَدِيمَةِ مُخَلِّصُ الْعَالَمِ أَوْ حَافِظُ الْحَيَاةِ. وأعتقد أن صحة الترجمة للعربية هى صفنات عنخ, وقد أعطتنا البرديات الفرعونية اسماً قريبا من ذلك الاسم وهو أسم الوزير " عنخو" الذى درس حياته الباحث T.G.H. James وذكره فى مؤلفة 
 PHARO,S PEOPLE SCENES FROM LIFE IN IMPERIAL EGYPT 
الذى ترجم إلى العربية تحت أسم " الحياة أيام الفراعنة " 
يذكر الكاتب فى ص 44 الآتي " الوزير عنخو من أسره عملت فى ظل خمسة ملوك متتابعين وهو بدوره خلفه اثنان من أولاده، ويبدوا أن الوزراء حتى أواخر الأسرة الثالثة عشر كانوا من نفس العائلة التى ينتمى إليها عنخو" وهذا ممكن أن ينطبق على يوسف كل الأنطباق. *


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*عندما توفي سنوسرت الثالث, نظم كهنة معبد اللاهون قصائد تشيد بحكمته التى استطاع بها مواجهة أزمة يبدوا من كلاماتها أنها كادت أن تبيد شعب مصر. فقالوا فى إحداها " ما أعظم سيد مدينته, فهو كألف ألف, وآلاف آخرين ليسوا مثله, وهم جميعا لا يعادلونه, ما أعظم سيد مدينته, فهو سدا حاجزا للنهر ليحجز الفيضان, ما أعظم سيد مدينته, فهو يحمى من البلاء, جاءنا فوحد الأرضين وحمل رمز الوجهين, جاءنا فحمى القطرين ومنح أرضهما السلامة, جاءنا وجعل أهل مصر يحيون إذ أذهب عنهم الغمة, جاءنا فأمد الناس بالحياة وجعلهم يتنفسون الهواء 
من تلك القصائد نجد أن الكهنة يمجدون أعمال صنعها فرعون حمت مصر من " الغمة" وهذه القصائد الشعرية هى ستة أناشيد فى مدح هذا الفرعون الذى نُسب إليه حماية مصر.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلسلة أحداث حياة يوسف​1 - جاء إلى مصر سنة 1870 وعمرة سبعة عشر عاما إي أنه ولد سنة 1870 + 17 = 1888
2 - وقف أمام فرعون وفسر أحلامه وعمره ثلاثون عاما ( تك 41 : 46 " وَكَانَ يُوسُفُ فِي الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنْ عُمْرِهِ عِنْدَمَا مَثَلَ أَمَامَ فِرْعَوْنَ مَلِكِ مِصْرَ") أي أنه تولى وزارة مصر بعد مجيئه بثلاث عشر سنة أى سنة 1857
4- سنوات الرخاء من سنة 1858 حتى 1852
5- سنوات المجاعة من سنة 1851 حتى 1845
6- جاء أبينا يعقوب مصر فى العام الثاني من المجاعة أى سنة 1850 
7- بهذا يكون فرعون يوسف البار هو سنوسرت الثالث وقد عاصر خلفائه أمنحات الثالث وأمنحات الرابع وسوبك نفرو وبداية فراعنة الأسرة الثالثة عشر    
8- توفى يوسف البار وله من العمر 110 سنة ( حوالي 107 سنة شمسية ) 1887 – 107 = 1780 ق . م *


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*قراءة فى تاريخ مصر فى فترة وجود يوسف فى مصر*​*
قام سنوسرت بثورة فى النظام العام لمصر من حيث إدارة البلاد حيث ألغى النظام الملكي بشكل خطير وألغى سطوه حكام الأقاليم وبدأت فى مصر ثوره أو ما يمكن بتسميتها انقلاب فى نظام الحكم لدرجة أن جميع علماء التاريخ الفرعوني أجمعوا على أنه بداية من سنوسرت الثالث تناهت سلطة الوزير, حتى أصبحت سلطته موازية لسلطة فرعون نفسه، بل إن البعض منهم تولى أعمال فرعون نفسه, كالخروج على رأس الجيوش. وقد ألغى النظام الذى كان معمول به فى مصر, فأصبحت سلطة فرعون أقوى سلطه فى الدولة بعد أن كانت سلطه حكام الأقاليم تعوق سلطة فرعون نفسه, وأصبح فرعون هو السلطة الوحيدة فى جميع أرجاء الدولة, وأصبح لا يستطيع أى أمير من أمراء المقاطعات أن يفعل أى أمر مهما صغر حجمه إلا بعد موافقة فرعون، وتم تحريم اللجوء للحروب الداخلية التى كانت تثار بين حكام الأقاليم وخاصة تلك التى كان يقودها حكام الأقاليم الأقوياء مثل الأمير "خينى" أمير مقاطعة "سيوط" الذي حارب أمراء طيبه فى عصور تسبق العصر الذى نحن بصدد دراسته، كذلك تم إلغاء نظام انتقال ولاية الأقاليم بالوراثة
مما لا شك فإن هذه التغيرات التى أحدثها سنوسرت الثالث ومن بعده أبنه أمنحات الثالث فى نظام الدولة أحدث شبه انقلاب أداري فى الدولة وأصبح للدولة جيش واحد تحت سلطة فرعون أو وزيره، وأصبح الحكام الأمراء كالخاتم فى إصبع فرعون أو وزيره، وساد ما يمكن تسميته بالإصلاح الاجتماعي فى أركان الدولة. 
أوجبت هذه التعديلات على الأستاذ سليم حسن أن يقول فى مؤلفه العظيم " مصر القديمة " الجزء الثالث ص 383 أن يقول (هذه الحقيقة تحتم علينا أن نفرض حدوث انقلاب بعيد المدى فى عهد سنوسرت الثالث ) ومنذ حكم سنوسرت الثالث أصبح أمراء المقاطعات لا يحملون لقب " حكام المقاطعات " ( حرى زازات ) بل أصبحوا يحملون ألقاب موظفين .
هذا وتؤيد أحوال الدولة التى سادت مصر منذ عصر سنوسرت الثالث ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس عن ما أتبعه يوسف فى مصر فى سنوات الرخاء السبع فى مصر, فيذكر تكوين 41 : 47 – 49: " وَفِي سَنَوَاتِ الْخِصْبِ السَّبْعِ غَلَّتِ الأَرْضُ بِوَفْرَةٍ، فَجَمَعَ كُلَّ طَعَامِ السَّبْعِ سَنَوَاتٍ الْمُتَوَافِرِ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَخَزَنَهُ فِي الْمُدُنِ، فَاخْتَزَنَ فِي كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ غَلاَتِ مَا حَوْلَهَا مِنْ حُقُولٍ. وَادَّخَرَ يُوسُفُ كَمِّيَّاتٍ هَائِلَةً مِنَ الْقَمْحِ حَتَّى كَفَّ عَنْ إِحْصَائِهَا لِوَفْرَتِهَا الْعَظِيمَةِ."
وكي يفعل يوسف ذلك كان لابد له من السيطرة على حكام الأقاليم وهذا ما فعله فعلا حيث كسر شوكتهم، بل أصدر الأوامر بأن على كل أمير مقاطعه توريد كميات محدده من المواد الغذائية إلى مخازن عمومية تخضع إدارتها للوزير وكانت تحضر بطاقات إلى مكتب الوزير ليحصى فيها سكان كل مقاطعه وكان على رب كل أسرة أن يقيد فى بطاقته عدد أفراد أسرته ومن يعولهم من أفراد سواء كانوا عمالا أو خدم، وكان عليه أن يقسم بأنه صادق فى كل ما دونه فى هذه البطاقة، وكانت هذه البطاقات تستخدم لجمع الغلات والمواد الغذائية التى فرض جمعها كضريبة يجب تأديتها، وأصبحت الدولة مليئة بعدد عظيم من الإدارات الحكومية والمخازن ويقوم بإدارة ذلك جيش من الموظفين على رأسهم حامل ختم الملك أو من يمكن إعطائه لقب رئيس الوزراء.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*وبدراسة وضع يوسف فى مصر من خلال تك 41 من الآية 39 حتى نهاية الإصحاح نجد أن فرعون قد أعطى يوسف الصلاحيات آلاتية
1- إدارة شئون بيت فرعون (تك 41 : 40 "لِذَلِكَ أُوَلِّيكَ عَلَى بَيْتِي، وَيُذْعِنُ شَعْبِي لِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تُصْدِرُهُ، وَلَنْ يَكُونَ أَعْظَمَ مِنْكَ سِوَايَ أَنَا صَاحِبِ الْعَرْشِ»)
2- إدارة شئون الشعب المصري بأجمعه (لِذَلِكَ أُوَلِّيكَ عَلَى بَيْتِي، وَيُذْعِنُ شَعْبِي لِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تُصْدِرُهُ، وَلَنْ يَكُونَ أَعْظَمَ مِنْكَ سِوَايَ أَنَا صَاحِبِ الْعَرْشِ») 
3- رئيسا للوزراء (لِذَلِكَ أُوَلِّيكَ عَلَى بَيْتِي، وَيُذْعِنُ شَعْبِي لِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تُصْدِرُهُ، وَلَنْ يَكُونَ أَعْظَمَ مِنْكَ سِوَايَ أَنَا صَاحِبِ الْعَرْشِ») 
4- إدارة شئون الزراعة بمصر (تك 41 : 41 " ثُمَّ قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ لِيُوسُفَ: «هَا أَنَا قَدْ وَلَّيْتُكَ عَلَى كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ»)
5- حامل للختم الملكي (تك 41 : 42 " وَنَزَعَ فِرْعَوْنُ خَاتَمَهُ مِنْ يَدِهِ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي يَدِ يُوسُفَ، وَأَلْبَسَهُ ثِيَابَ كَتَّانٍ فَاخِرَةً وَطَوَّقَ عُنْقَهُ بِطَوْقٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ)" 
6- إعطائه الجنسية المصرية (تك 41 : 45 " وَدَعَا فِرْعَوْنُ اسْمَ يُوسُفَ صَفْنَاتَ فَعْنِيحَ (وَمَعْنَاهُ بِالْمِصْرِيَّةِ الْقَدِيمَةِ مُخَلِّصُ الْعَالَمِ أَوْ حَافِظُ الْحَيَاةِ). وَزَوَّجَهُ مِنْ أَسْنَاتَ بِنْتِ فُوطِي فَارَعَ كَاهِنِ أُونَ، فَذَاعَ اسْمُ يُوسُفَ فِي جَمِيعِ أَرْجَاءِ مِصْرَ.)*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*قد يتساءل البعض ويقول كيف سمح الله بزواج يوسف من مصريه, أي أمرآة من الأمم, أليس هذا أمر مرفوض من الله ؟ وعلى هذا التساؤل أقول أن مصر كان يوجد بها شعبان, أحدهما شعب أفريقي, أسود البشرة, وشعب أخر من نسل حام ابن نوح، وهم الذين كانوا يشكلون كهنة مصر, وفو - تى - فا - رع كاهن مدينة أون كان من نسل حام ذوي البشرة البيضاء. بدليل أن أبناء يوسف كانا من ذوى البشرة البيضاء مثل باقي عشيرة أبينا يعقوب. ونذكر أيضاً أن أبناء يوسف أفرايم ومنسى أعتبرهما أبينا يعقوب سبطان من أسباط إسرائيل, كذلك لم يستولي يوسف على ممتلكات الكهنة مقابل مدهم بالغذاء, مما يؤكد نظريتنا هذه,
إدارة أزمة الجوع : تذكر الوثائق الفرعونية ما يدل على أنه حدث تعداد للشعب فى زمن حكم أمنحات الثالث، وأنه كان على كل رب أسره تقديم كشف يحوى أسماء من يعولهم سواء من أسرته أو من العبيد، فنجد سليم حسن يذكر فى مؤلفه "مصر القديمة" الجزء الثالث ص 380 " كانت  تجبى الإتاوات من المواد الطبيعية فى مقاطعات مصر لبيت الملك. وكان أمير كل مقاطعه مكلفا بتوريدها لفرعون وكانت تحضر بطاقات فى مكتب الوزير ليحصى فيها كل سكان البلاد فى سنين معينه، وكان لزاما على رب كل أسره أن يقيد فى هذه البطاقة عدد أفراد أسرته ومواليه" وهكذا نجد صدى لما ذُكر فى الكتاب المقدس فى تاريخ مصر فى ما حدث فى زمن يوسف, ومن هنا نجد أنه حتما أن نعيد دراسة آثار تلك الحقبة لإعادة تفسير حقائق التاريخ على ضوء الربط بين هذه الآثار وما جاء فى سفر التكوين من أحداث 
فى تلك الحقبة بدء فى مصر أول نظام ضريبي على أعمال الزراعة،  فعندما أصبحت كل أراض مصر ملكا لفرعون، كان لابد من تواجد فلاحين لزراعتها، فكان النظام الذى وضعه يوسف وهو تأجير الأرض للمصريين مقابل 20% من نتاجها يذهب لخزينة فرعون  ( تك 47 : 23 – 26 " ثُمَّ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لِلشَّعْبِ: «هَا قَدِ اشْتَرَيْتُكُمُ الْيَوْمَ أَنْتُمْ وَأَرْضَكُمْ فَصِرْتُمْ مِلْكاً لِفِرْعَوْنَ، فَإِلَيْكُمِ الْبِذَارَ لِتَزْرَعُوا الأَرْضَ. وَيَكُونُ فِي مَوْسِمِ الْحَصَادِ أَنَّكُمْ تُقَدِّمُونَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ خُمْسَ الْغَلَّةِ وَتَحْتَفِظُونَ لَكُمْ بِالأَرْبَعَةِ الأَخْمَاسِ لِتَكُونَ بِذَاراً لِلْحَقْلِ وَطَعَاماً لَكُمْ وَلِمَنْ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ وَلأَوْلاَدِكُمْ». فَأَجَابُوا: «لَقَدْ أَنْقَذْتَ حَيَاتَنَا، فَيَا لَيْتَنَا نَحْظَى بِرِضَى سَيِّدِنَا فَنَكُونَ عَبِيداً لِفِرْعَوْنَ» وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْحِينِ إِلَى يَوْمِنَا هَذَا جَعَلَ يُوسُفُ فَرِيضَةَ الْخُمْسِ هَذِهِ ضَرِيبَةً عَلَى كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، تُجْبَى لِفِرْعَوْنَ، بِاسْتِثْنَاءِ أَرْضِ الْكَهَنَةِ الَّتِي لَمْ تُصْبِحْ مِلْكاً لِفِرْعَوْنَ."
وكانت يتم تقدير ما تغله الأرض بناء على منسوب الفيضان، لذا بُني مقياس النيل فى جنوب أسوان لمعرفة منسوب الفيضان وذلك لتقدير قيمه الضرائب المطلوبة، وقد أستمر ذلك النظام منذ ذلك الزمن حتى نهاية حكم الفراعنة لمصر، وعملت به أيضا كل الدول التى احتلت مصر بعد ذلك بدءاً من الاحتلال الفارسي سنة525 ق . م وحتى الاحتلال العربي سنة 640 م *


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

* وبدراسة الآثار المصرية خلال فترة تولى يوسف إدارة الوزارة فى مصر تمنحنا النقوش المصرية نص لخطاب وجد على مقبرة وزير فرعوني من الأسرة الثامنة عشر (أي بعد يوسف بحوالي 400 سنه ) أجمع كل علماء التاريخ الفرعوني على أن أصول هذا الخطاب تعود إلى نهايات الأسرة الثانية عشر, أى إلى عصر يوسف. وهذا الخطاب من الممكن أن يكون خطاب تولي الوزارة من قبل فرعون وموجه إلى يوسف 
خطاب تولي أمور الدولة فى زمن يوسف​ أنظر آيها الوزير وتأمل وظيفتك، وكن يقظا فى تنفيذ كافة المهام التى أنت بصدد تنفيذها, إن وظيفتك تتوقف عليها جميع أحوال البلاد، وعليك أن تدرك أن منصب الوزير ليس بالأمر السهل, بل هو منصب يصيب حياتك بالمرارة، فالوزير كالنحاس الذى يحيط بذهب سيدة لحمايته، وليس الغرض من هذا المنصب أن تجعل من الشعب عبيداً لك، وعليك أن تدرك أنك مسئول عن أي شاكى متظلم يأتى إليك، سواء آتى من الوجه القبلي أو من الوجه البحري أو من أى موضع بالدولة, فعليك أن تطمئنه بأن العدالة هى القانون الذى يعامل به، وأن كل ذي حق سينال حقه، وأن كل الإجراءات تتفق مع العرف الجاري، واعلم إنك عندما تكلف بسماع قضيه عليك أن تفعل ذلك علانية حتى تجعل الماء والهواء ينقلان كل ما يمكن أن يحدث وبذلك لا يكون سلوكك مخفيا على أحد أو مجهولا. وإذا أتى أى عامل بالدولة أى أمر غير مرضي يلام عليه فيجب عزله من وظيفته ولا يحاول رئيسه أن يعيده إليها، بل يجب أن يعلم الشعب بفعلته التى فعلها وذلك من فم القاضي الذى يتحقق من سوء فعلته، وعلى القاضي أن يشرك رئيس ذلك المتهم فى نظر الاتهام لأنها ليست بقضية عاديه ليصدر فيها حكم بل عليه أن يرسل المتهم إلى الوزير أو إلى موظف كبير ليحقق في ما نسب لهذا الرجل من اتهامات، وبذلك نتحقق من انه لم يخف شئ عن الشعب.
وتجنب أن تفعل ما فعله الوزير "خيتى"  فانه ظلم رجال من عشيرته أثناء فترة توليه الوزارة وذلك خوفا من أن يُتهم أنه تحيز لأهل عشيرته، وهو بفعلته هذه قد أنصف الظالم ، فعندما قدم أحد أفراد الشعب الاحتجاج على دعوى دُبرت لأحد أقارب الوزير سارت الدعوة فى مجرى غير صحيح ونجح هذا الرجل فى أخذ حكم ضد قريب الوزير بسبب إجحاف الوزير له، وهذه كانت مبالغه من الوزير فى تنفيذ العدالة. فلمحاباة بغيضة عند الإلهة وهذا التعليم يجب أن تتبعه .
يجب آن تراعى من تعرفه كما تراعى من لا تعرفه، وكذلك الرجل القريب منك مثله مثل البعيد عنك، فإذا نفذ كل ذى مركز فى الدولة ذلك سيتحقق النجاح لكل إدارات الدولة. لا تهمل سماع أى إنسان ولابد من التحقق من شكواه، وإذا رفضت الاستماع إليه فلابد أن تعلمه بسبب رفضك وان تكون أسبابك لها ما يبررها، فالرجل المظلوم يجب أن نستمع لشكواه باهتمام لا يقل عن الاهتمام من التحقق من شكواه. 
لا تغضب على أى إنسان بدون سبب ، بل أغضب علي من أتى عملا يستحق أن تغضب عليه بسبب ما فعله، تحقق من أن الناس تهابك فالموظف الناجح هو من تهابه العامة. واعلم أن سمعة أى رجل تكون جيده إذا ما فعل ما هو حق وتأكد من أن الرجل الذى يجعل الآخرون يخافونه أكثر مما يجب لهو رجل ستتهمه العامة بعدم الاستقامة. ولن تقول عنه العامة انه رجل مُهاب.
تأكد أنك قد جانبت الصواب إذا افترضت أن الموظف الذى يحرف الكلام سيفلح فى وظيفته مهما كانت شهرته، بل تأكد إنك ستنجح فى وظيفتك إذا كان الحق هو هدفك فى النهاية، واعلم أن المعاملة العادلة هى أقوى دعامة تحتاجها فى عملك كوزير للدولة . والآن ها هى القاعة تحتوى حجرات فسيحة، بها وثائق عن كل ما سبق وأعلن من أحكام، والوزير هو الرجل المكلف بالقضاء بالعدل أمام الجميع، وعليك أن تقوم بمهمتك طبقا للتعليمات التى أعطيتك إياها, عند ذلك لا يكون عليك حرج فى جميع أعمالك. 
وعليك عدم أتباع أهوائك فى أمور تحكمها مبادئ قويمة، فعليك أن تعمل طبقا للقوانين التى أعطيتها لك، ومن أهم وظائفك بوصفك شريكا معى فى العمل أن توجه اهتمامك للأرض الزراعية، وذلك بوضع نظام محكم لأدارتها، فان اعترضتك صعاب فى إدارتها فعليك أن تكلف المشرفين على الأراضي وموظفي الأقاليم بدراسة المشكلة، وإذا كان الشخص الذى أوكلت له فحص المشكلة موظفا كبيرا فعليك أن تسأله ما الذى فعله فيما أسند إليه.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*وقد تكونت فى عهد سنوسرت الثالث ومن بعده أبنه أمنحات الثالث جيوش من الموظفين تحت قيادة وزيره وقد أعطتنا الوثائق الفرعونية وثيقة هامة تتحدث عن صفات وأعمال حامل الخاتم الملكي ذكرها العلامة سليم حسن فى مؤلفه مصر القديمة الجزء الثالث ص 313 اختصار لتلك الوثيقة هذا نص ما ذُكر " تتحدث اللوحة عن مناقب صاحبها الأمير الوراثي وحامل الختم الملكي والمشرف على ما له حافر وما له ريش (أى الحيوانات والطيور) والمشرف على مستنقع الملاهي (أى حيث صيد الأسماك ومأكولات الصيد) ويصف نفسه بأنه عند وصوله إلى القصر, فأنه يصغي إليه كل البلاط. وإليه يتحدث الناس عن أمورهم، وأنه من يلاحظ رب الأرضين (أى فرعون مصر) صفاته الحسنه، وهو الذى رقاه وهو يملك الفضة والذهب، ولديه الكثير من الأحجار الكريمة، وهو رجل صدق مثل الإله تحوت (إله الحكمة) ورئيس الأمور السرية فى المعابد، ورئيس الأعمال فى قصر الملك، وهو أكثر دقه من الموازين، ومثل ميزان متفوق فى النصيحة، يتكلم الحسن ويعيد المرغوب فيه، حسن الإصغاء. ممتاز فى الكلام، وهو أمير يحل معضلات المسائل، خال من أعمال الغش، مخفف المصائب، ويعمل الأشياء على مبدأ قويم".
ويخبرنا سليم حسن فى ص 314 أن نفوذ أمنحات الثالث كان ممتد حتى ممالك فى أسيا, وأنه عثر فى مقبرة فى خرائب "جبيل"  على حُلّى وأوان نقش عليها أسم أمنحات الثالث وأن تلك الأشياء كانت لأمير أسيوي كان يملك تلك المدينة وإنها أرسلت إليه تلك المقتنيات من فرعون مصر كهدية. مما يدلل على وجود علاقات أنشئها يوسف مع سكان أرض كنعان حيث كان يعيش مع أبيه يعقوب قبل مؤامرة أخوته. ويذكر نفس الكاتب فى ص 318 أن أمنحات الثالث كان يشعر بالألم والمضايقة من القحط الذى كان يصيب البلاد من جراء نقص فيضان النيل فعمل على أن يمد منخفض الفيوم بقناة وسميت تلك القناة بأسم يوسف ( بحر يوسف كما يسميه أهل الفيوم حتى الآن ) وكانت هذه القناة لنقل مياه النيل الزائدة عن الحاجة وقت الفيضان وتخزينها فى منخفض الفيوم.
وعليه تكونت البحيرة التى تعرف حاليا ببحيرة قارون وكانت تعرف في زمان الفراعنة بلفظة " حنو مرور " أى بحيرة مرور" وقد حرف اسم مرور فى زمن البطالمة إلى " موريس " ثم تحرف الاسم إلى قارون. وقد كان تخزين المياه بهذه الطريقة لأول مره فى تاريخ مصر ويرجع الفضل في ذلك إلى يوسف مهندس الري الأول فى مصر ولذا مازالت تلك القناة تحمل أسم "بحر يوسف " حتى الآن. 
وأقيم فى مصر فى نفس الوقت مقياس للنيل فى منطقة سمنه وقمنه وكان أول مقياس تم تدوينه كان فى العام الرابع من حكم أمنحات الثالث مما يدل على انتهاء فترة الجوع فى العام الثالث من حكمه ، وقد أعطانا هذا المقياس رؤيا عن السنوات التى زاد فيها النيل وعن مقدار هذه الزيادة والتى كان النيل يعلوا فيها ويصل إلى منسوب أعلى من منسوبه الحالي بحوالي عشرة أمتار! .*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*مقر الوزارة فى عهد يوسف " قصر اللبرنت" ​يقول العلامة سليم حسن فى الجزء الثالث من موسعة "مصر القديمة" ص 332 أن أسم اللبرنت كان فى عهد أمنحات يُسمي " أمنحات عنخ! أى "حياه أمنحات" ولذا كان لقب يوسف الذى أعطاه له سنوسرت الثالث " صفنات عنخ " أى مُعطى الحياة.
ويقع قصر اللبرنت قرب بحيرة قارون ويذكر هيرودوت أنه زار هذا القصر ويصفه فيقول " أنه شئ يفوق الوصف وذلك لأنه لو جمعت كل جدران وحجارة الأعمال العظيمة التى فى العالم فى مكان واحد فأنها لن تضاهى اللبرنت لا فى الضخامة ولا فى النفقات وأن اللبرنت يفوق الأهرام فى عظمتها" ولا عجب فى ذلك فأن يوسف فى سنوات الجوع استطاع أن يدخل فى خزائن فرعون كافة مقتنيات المصريين ليعطيهم الطعام، لذا استطاع أمنحات أن ينشئ هذا الصرح العجيب الذى لو ظل قائماً لكان الأعجوبة الأولى فى العالم
يقول هيرودوت أن اللبرنت كان يشتمل على أثني عشر بهواً كلها مسقوفة، ولها بوابات، ويحيط بالبناء كله جدار واحد، وكان المبنى من طابقين الأول منهما تحت سطح الأرض، والأخر على سطح الأرض، وكان عدد حجراته ثلاث آلاف وخمسمائة غرفه، وقد سمح المصريين لهيرودوت بالتجوال فى الطابق العلوي فقط ولم يسمحوا له بدخول الطابق السفلي، أما الطابق العلوي فيقول عنه هيرودوت أن ما شاهده يفوق أى شئ أنتجه الإنسان، فقد كانت الأسقف كلها منحوتة من قطعه واحدة.
 وقد تهدم هذا المبنى بفضل عبقرية جهل حكام مصر الذين حكموا مصر فى العصور التالية, والذين فى نهاية الأمر أخذوا حجارة هذا الأثر الخرافي وأنشئوا منها جسراً لخط السكة الحديد الذى يصل ما بين الفيوم والقاهرة, كما هدم الناصر صلاح الدين جميع الأهرام الصغيرة التى كانت تعج بها منطقة أهرام الجيزة والتى كانت تزيد عن أربعمائة هرم وبنى بها قلعة صلاح الدين وحواجز لصد الهجمات التى تُسمى بالهجمات الصليبية, وذلك بعد أن نهب محتوياتها .  *


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*تأثير استيطان العبرانيين مصر​أجمع كثير من الدارسين على آن الهكسوس ساعدوا العبرانيين على استيطان مصر دون أن يقدموا دليل واحد على ذلك سوى أنه بالمنطق لابد أن يكون الجالس على كرسي الحكم حاكم غير مصري حتى يتيح لشاب أجنبي مثل يوسف على تولى مسئولية الوزارة، ولكن الواقع هو أن العبرانيين هم الذين ساعدوا الهكسوس على الاستيطان بمصر وأن هؤلاء الغاصبين الأسيويين يرجعون لأصول سامية, وكان بداية الغزو قدوم الأدوميين أبناء عيسو أبناء عمومة يوسف وأخوته, فليس من المنطق أن تحل المجاعة حوض البحر الأبيض ويسمح يوسف بهلاك أبناء عيسو، ولابد أنه استدعاهم إلى مصر وإنهم استوطنوا البلاد ليس فقط كمواطنين عاديين بل لابد أنهم تولوا مراكز قيادية فى البلاد. 
وعليه أستوطن أبناء عيسو مع أبناء يعقوب مصر وتولوا أمور شعبها، لذا نجد أن الاضمحلال الذى أصاب مصر فى نهاية الأسرة الثانية عشر تعود أسبابه لوجود حاكم أجنبي للبلاد يساعده شرذمة من الأفراد الغير أمناء على أمور البلاد، ويستمر التدهور خلال الأسرة الثالثة عشر والرابعة عشر وأمور البلاد تسير من سيئ إلى أسوأ ويحدث شئ من الغزو الآسيوي من شعوب كانت تقيم فى بلاد سعير وهم الحوريون قبل مجيء عيسو ونسله واحتلوا تلك المنطقة  وهى المنطقة الممتدة من البحر الميت شمالا وخليج العقبة جنوبا ثم حدث غزو من قبيلة يطلق عليها المؤرخون أسم " الكاسيين " غزت منطقة فلسطين وأدوم ففرت شعوب تلد المناطق إلى مصر. ويوسفيوس المؤرخ اليهودي أكد فى كتابه " الرد على إيبون " من خلال استعراضه لكتاب "مانتون " أن الهكسوس كانوا من العبرانيين سواء من نسل يعقوب أو من نسل عيسو وادعى بأنهم كانوا ملوكا ذو سلطه وجاه وحضارة وتاريخ ومجد ويمكن الرجوع إلى البحث الذى تم عمله عن هذا الكتاب ليوسفيوس ونشر فى لندن سنة 1926 تحت عنوان
 hackery, contra apionem
حيث لم يعد لدينا نسخه من كتاب مانتيون بعد حرق مكتبة الإسكندرية المشين على يد عمر بن العاص عند غزوه للإسكندري سنة 641 م كما ذكر المقريزى ذلك فى خططه. ثم أن الأنساب التى ذكرها موسى تؤيد ذلك فنجد موسى فى تك 36 : . 4 - 3 4 يذكر أجيال من ذرية عيسو, فمن أتى موسى بأسماء أبناء عيسو بينما يذكر الكتاب المقدس فى تك 36 : 6-8 " وَأَخَذَ عِيسُو زَوْجَاتِهِ وَبَنِيهِ وَبَنَاتِهِ وَجَمِيعَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ وَمَوَاشِيهِ وَكُلَّ بَهَائِمِهِ وَسَائِرَ مُقْتَنَيَاتِهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا فِي أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ وَانْتَقَلَ إِلَى أَرْضٍ أُخْرَى بَعِيداً عَنْ أَخِيهِ يَعْقُوبَ، لأَنَّ أَمْلاَكَهُمَا كَانَتْ مِنَ الْكَثْرَةِ بِحَيْثُ لَمْ تَسَعْهُمَا الأَرْضُ لِلإِقَامَةِ مَعاً، وَلَمْ تَسْتَطِعْ أَرْضُ غُرْبَتِهِمَا أَنْ تَكْفِيَهُمَا لِرَعْيِ مَوَاشِيهِمَا. فَاسْتَوْطَنَ عِيسُو، أَيْ أَدُومُ، جَبَلَ سَعِيرَ."
لا توجد أجابه سوى أن أبناء عيسو تواجدوا فى مصر سواء كحكام أو كمستوطنين ذو امتيازات خاصة لصفة القربى التى تربطهم بطبقة الحكام. ثم إن تمت مقارنة عدد العبرانيين الذين خرجوا من مصر مع موسى نجد أن موسى يذكر عددهم فى خروج 12 : 37  " وَارْتَحَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ رَعَمْسِيسَ إِلَى سُكُّوتَ فَكَانُوا نَحْوَ سِتِّ مِئَةِ أَلْفٍ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ المُشَاةِ مَا عَدَا النِّسَاءَ وَالأَوْلاَدَ. " أي أن أجمالي الخارجين فى حدود المليونين وهذا العدد لا يتناسب مع العدد الذى جاء مع أبينا يعقوب قبل أربعمائة وثلاثون عام من الخروج مما يؤكد وجود هجرات سامية خلال فترة تواجد بنى يعقوب فى مصر وهؤلاء المُهاجرون الساميين كانوا من ضمن العبرانيين الذين خرجوا من مصر مع موسى. *


----------



## fteriiz (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جدا جدا جدا  و نريد الباقي با ذن الرب يسوع 

  الموضوع جميل و مفيد حيوي نريد المزيد


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2009)

*


fteriiz قال:



			شكرا جزيلا جدا جدا جدا  و نريد الباقي با ذن الرب يسوع 

  الموضوع جميل و مفيد حيوي نريد المزيد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تاريخ مصر الفرعونى بحاجة للمصريين, فهل مازال هناك مصريين ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*للرفع .............................*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع رااااااااااااااااااائع

انا مشهلحق اقراه كله

فاخدته عندىة فى الورد وهقراه براحتى

بجد ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*أشكرك

أخى ميشيل

موضوع جميل ومميز ورااااائع

ننتظر المزيد من أبداعاتك الروحيه

يسوع الحبيب معك وأسرتك. أمين*


----------



## أَمَة (15 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكر الأخ صوت صارخ على لفت نظري الى هذا البحث القيم.

كما اقدم شكري الأكبر وتقديري واحترامي الى الأخ ميشيل فريد الذي استغل وزنته خير استغلال. الرب يبارك جهودك.

أرحو أن تكون ايها الأخ المبارك ميشال لا تزال متصلا بالمنتدى لتقرأ عتبي عليك لأني أرى أن نشاطك قد توقف عند هذا البحث ولم تتحفنا بالمزيد من دراساتك النافعة والمفيدة للناس.

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح الذي ليس مثله سلام.​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا لكافة المطلعين على الموضوع

واعتذر عن تأخرى فى المتابعة لأنشغالى الكثير

الموضوع بحاجة لتوثيق أكاديمي تتبناه جهة علمية لها مكانتها, وكم أتمنى لو كنت أعرف الفرنسية لكنت خاطبت جامعة السربون لتوثيق البحث, خاصة وأن الجزء الثالث من البحث يختص بشخصية موسى, وسيقلب هذا البحث التاريخ الفرعونى رأسا على عقب

فهذا نداء لكل من يهمه الأمر

هذا البحث سيجعلنا نعيد قرآة التاريخ الفرعونى بصورة أكثر صحة, وسيجلب ذلك على مصر منافع لا حصر لها, لأن لموسى آثار بمصر, وله مقبرتان فى مصر, وإن لم يُدفن فيهما بالطبع, وهناك مقبرة لمشير فرعون الخروج, الذى غرق أثناء مطاردته للعبرانيين, مسجل بها نقوش بغاية الأهمية

الأمر بحاجة لمساندة وزير الثقافة شخصيا

أو اليونسكو

أو جامعة لها ثقلها فى الآثار المصرية كالسربون

شكرا للجميع  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أكتوبر 2009)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *
> 
> هذا البحث سيجعلنا نعيد قرآة التاريخ الفرعونى بصورة أكثر صحة, وسيجلب ذلك على مصر منافع لا حصر لها, لأن لموسى آثار بمصر, وله مقبرتان فى مصر, وإن لم يُدفن فيهما بالطبع, وهناك مقبرة لمشير فرعون الخروج, الذى غرق أثناء مطاردته للعبرانيين, مسجل بها نقوش بغاية الأهمية
> 
> *



*أعتقد أن نشر هذا البحث سيكون له وزنه

ألقى خبزك على وجه المياه وليفعل الرب ما يحسن فى عينيه*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*


صوت صارخ قال:



أعتقد أن نشر هذا البحث سيكون له وزنه

ألقى خبزك على وجه المياه وليفعل الرب ما يحسن فى عينيه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ليكن كقولك, ونلتقى فى تكملة البحث فى موضوع مستقل بعنوان

موسى النبي, واثاره فى مصر الفرعونية​*


----------



## أَمَة (16 أكتوبر 2009)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *ليكن كقولك, ونلتقى فى تكملة البحث فى موضوع مستقل بعنوان*
> 
> 
> *موسى النبي, واثاره فى مصر الفرعونية​*


 

متابعة .....

شكرا أخي ميشيل لتجاوبك والرب يبارك عملك لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## white.angel (18 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> * تاريخ مصر الفرعونى بحاجة للمصريين, فهل مازال هناك مصريين ؟*



*كيف لمن لم يعش فى مصر بأن يأخذ جنسيتها
مصر المحروسه تلاشت ونحن الان نحيا داخل المخروسه 
عندما تعود مصر.....نبحث حينئذ عن المصريين 

شكراً باشمهندس ميشيل لهذا البحث القيم والرائع 
ربنا يبارك عمرك**................*
​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 يناير 2011)

*شكرا استاذة وايت انجل

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## white.angel (20 يناير 2011)

*نرجو ان تتابعنا بأى مشروعات جديده تقومون بها 
ويكون لها من الاهميه مثل ترميم دير الشهيد مارمينا........
*​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يناير 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *نرجو ان تتابعنا بأى مشروعات جديده تقومون بها
> ويكون لها من الاهميه مثل ترميم دير الشهيد مارمينا........
> *​



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114496


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يناير 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114496


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يناير 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105238


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أبريل 2014)

للرفع .......


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مارس 2016)

*للرفع .......*


----------

